# Need some advice from NC residents...



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

I will be moving to NC in one month. I've looked at both the Pasquotank and Currituck County Sheriff websites, as I will be living in Currituck County once I arrive but may be moving to Pasquotank County once my girlfriend and I get a new apartment. 

On both SO websites, I've seen that they issue permits to PURCHASE a handgun. Given this information, my first question is, is there anything I need to do since I am moving there and already own a handgun? Register with the SO, anything like that? I live in AL right now, and I'm not familiar with having to get a permit just to purchase....is this a way of registering who has weapons in NC?

Second...until I get my CCW in whichever county I live in, will they continue to honor my AL CCW? And at what point will it no longer be valid? For example, once I have an NC drivers license, will they refuse to honor my AL CCW? I'm hoping they would continue to honor my AL permit until I obtain my NC permit.

Finally, I see that a training course is required. Can anyone tell me how long it takes, briefly what it includes (strictly classroom or range visit as well?), and will it cost me anything? 

I realize I could call one of the SO's and get this same info, but I thought I'd try here first. Thanks in advance for any insight :smt1099


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

You don't need to do anything when moving to NC with a handgun, rifle or shotgun. Only NFA items require any paperwork. 

The purchase permit system is not registration, ie the sheriff doesn't know what gun you bought with the permit or that you even bought one. It is a background check (and should really be done away with since NICS does the same thing). Once you have a NC CHP you won't need to get a purchase permit.

Once you establish residency here you AL permit is invalid. You must be a resident 30 days to apply for a NC permit.

The class covers the laws of NC, basics of handguns, qualification on the range is 40 rounds at up to 7 yards. A class that complies with the law will take all day. Price varies greatly $50 and up, you get what you pay for IMO.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks alot for the info Bruce. I have one more question....you said that my AL permit is invalid once I establish residency? What exactly qualifies as 'establishing residency'? Is it the mere fact that I've come there, or are we talking establishing residency via a paper trail, ie once I get a NC drivers license, or put something in my name, it establishes residency?

Hope that makes sense...might be a silly question, but I've lived where I'm at my whole life so I'm new to this relocating business :watching:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> ...establishing residency via a paper trail, ie once I get a NC drivers license, or put something in my name, it establishes residency?


yup, a lease or utility bill



> For the first time issuance of a North Carolina identification card, learner's permit or driver's license, proof of residency is required which must include name and current North Carolina residence address. This is in addition to proof of age and identity requirements. Acceptable documents include the following. NOTE: The proof of residency documents are subject to verifiable authenticity by the Division.
> 
> (1) Documents issued by the United States Government or by the government of another nation, such as
> 
> ...


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

So essentially, until we move to our own place and something gets put in my name, I can't establish residency and to get a NC driver's license I have to already have residency established. 

Basically until we move, nothing will be in my name....so I won't be an established resident, which means my AL permit should still be good. Sweet.

Thanks alot Bruce, I appreciate the info. :smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A minor addition is you are "required" change DL and Regisistration within 30 days of moving to NC. Many don't and very few are ever caught for not doing it but that is what the law says.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah I figured that Tony...as soon as I find a job and I have a paycheck or something where I can show an address, I'll get my NC drivers license and change my tags.


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

A lot of good info can be found at the following website "www.handgunlaw.us"


----------

